# Leaks from ultra-secret biblical horizons chat group



## bouletheou (Sep 17, 2010)

"Oh it’s true enough: We depart from the whole Reformed tradition at certain basic points. It’s no good pretending otherwise. I think the PCA is perfectly within its rights to say no to all BH [i.e. Biblical Horizons] types. We are NOT traditional Presbyterians. The PCA suffers us within itself, but we are poison to traditional Presbyterianism.” -James Jordan

Biblical Horizons Yahoos!

Johannes Weslianus

The Happy T.R.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 17, 2010)

Comments on the topics raised in the links should be directed to blogs there. 

I'm closing the thread but leaving it up for general reference, and especially to let folks know what James Jordan is all about.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 17, 2010)

Just a note to add that the quote at the top is taken from this post.

Biblical Horizons Yahoos!: A Federal Vision Moment of Clarity


----------

